
Show HN: Groundera – Indie books by entrepreneurs. 90% are free - andygor
http://groundera.com
======
andygor
I made a site that aggregates 60 indie books on business by entrepreneurs. 40
more books are in a queue. If you want to add a book that should be on the
site, please use «submit» button.

------
tgirotto
looks great. Did you use any frontend framework?

~~~
andygor
Thanks! I use Bootstrap.

